# Bai Ling (HOT in Bikini) takes a dip in a jacuzzi hot tub in Hollywood 30.09.2011 (x31)



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2011)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 ​

thx Jens0001


----------



## butters (1 Okt. 2011)

Sehr schön mal wieder was von Bai zusehen.


----------



## prediter (1 Okt. 2011)

was für eine frau danke!


----------



## mickdara (1 Okt. 2011)

:drip: Bai has a hot little body & looks great in her bikini!!! Thanks, GOLLUM!!!

:thx:


----------



## beachkini (1 Okt. 2011)

die stange hats ihr aber angetan


----------



## Storm_Animal (1 Okt. 2011)

Sehr nett Danke schön...


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Okt. 2011)

:thx: für Bai


----------



## korat (2 Okt. 2011)

Super Bilder....vielen Dank !


----------



## joergi (2 Okt. 2011)

Super heisse Bilder, Danke


----------



## cyreander (27 Feb. 2012)

looks like masturbating...


----------



## posemuckel (3 März 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> die stange hats ihr aber angetan



Bei mir ist's grad anders rum.


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 März 2012)

Bai Ling hat ein schönen Bikini an.


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2012)

super scharf


----------



## korat (28 März 2012)

Super Bilder,vielen Dank !


----------



## Bowes (18 Okt. 2014)

*Vielen Dank für Bai Ling.*


----------



## trust81 (18 Okt. 2014)

very hot!! thx a lot!


----------



## Berserker (2 Nov. 2014)

So Sweeet.


----------

